# Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Competition 4 Pin Sight



## bowmeyer1 (Sep 8, 2008)

just bought the copper john dead nuts 2 competiton 4 pin sight....any thoughts on it...also ordered the afterburner2 light for it but am worried that it wont work on my new sight because i see no threaded hole. i think i might have to order a bracket but was told the afterburner2 sight comes with one...we'll see.


----------

